# Cement ball



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a great topic, and I thought I would add my giant cement ball to the inventory. There's only room for one at the top, and that's what makes it so fun. this picture has some other weird things going on- Ouija the goat on the ground is actually using Gyro's hoof to scratch his head, not pushing the ball. In the background you can see stepson Sean building the new goat barn that is going to have a stucco cement roof and be built to withstand goats dancing on it. I will post a picture when we are done.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

Where does a person find a giant cement ball?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Fun topic for goats*

I made it out of plywood, chicken wire, and stucco. It's actually pretty light.


----------

